# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Foxtel IQ

## binliner

Just got IQ box, cannot get picture on upstairs telly using same signal device I used with old foxtel unit.
Any ideas, are the new IQ's encrypted or something ?

----------


## Tomo

What "device" are you using?

----------


## binliner

the device is working fine as I plugged in my camcorder downstairs and it relayed the picture and sound to my bedroom.
I'm working away at the moment so can't remember device, I got it from Dick Smith for $80, it works with 2 antennas pointing in each 's direction, it was working perfect with my old foxtel box.

----------


## Boeing777

What output of the foxtel box are you using to plug into your transmitter, and are you using a passthru plug on the transmitter or do you have the transmitter plugged into one outlet and your TV in another? The Foxtel IQ and IQ2 boxes are quite smart when it comes to this kind of thing.

----------


## r3nov8or

I use component out for watching Foxtel (IQ) and S-video out for feeding into a DVD recorder so you can certainly take various outputs in parallel,  but maybe other combinations don't work. Can you take the other TV (or any other TV) to the IQ and see if it works.

----------


## binliner

from memory there are 3 AV output connections on the back of the IQ box, these go directly to the sensor unit. I have used every configuration with those leads, not sure what you mean by pass through plug.
appreciate your help with this.

----------


## Ashore

Check out this page Quickstart Guide and User Guide - FOXTEL Digital - Support - FOXTEL pick which box is yours , click on user guide link , it will show you what the plugs are for on each box

----------


## binliner

> I use component out for watching Foxtel (IQ) and S-video out for feeding into a DVD recorder so you can certainly take various outputs in parallel, but maybe other combinations don't work. Can you take the other TV (or any other TV) to the IQ and see if it works.

  Thanks for that, I tried componant out on my DVD and it worked, however only black and white picture and no sound. I only used ordinary cables, do I need proper componant cables ?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Thanks for that, I tried componant out on my DVD and it worked, however only black and white picture and no sound. I only used ordinary cables, do I need proper componant cables ?

   You'll need 5 cables all up - 3 cables for video (red, blue and green) and 2 for audio (red and white).  
You don't _have_ to use actual red, blue and green cables, but you must not get them mixed up and they must be exactly the same length.  e.g. You could use a red, white, yellow set of composite cables for the r,g,b, component video if you don't have a 'real' set of component cables.

----------

